

Atul Gawande on Health Care Costs - Leon
http://www.newyorker.com/online/2009/06/01/090601on_audio_gawande/?xrail
He is also the author of the book, 'Better: a Surgeon's Notes on Performance' a very remarkable book on becoming better.
======
paulsmith
A little context: this was the article that so moved the President that he
insisted that Senators read it at a recent White House meeting on health care
reform:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/09/us/politics/09health.html>

~~~
sachinag
Also note that the AMA is in favor of additional payments to doctors, and
therefore want to see more McAllens.

(Both parents are docs, both are AMA members, both don't care/know about the
organization's politics. _sigh_ )

------
reedlaw
John Stossel has an interesting dissenting opinion:

<http://www.creators.com/opinion/john-stossel.html>

------
mhb
Link to the article instead of the audio:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/06/01/090601fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/06/01/090601fa_fact_gawande?yrail)

------
Leon
He is also the author of the book, 'Better: a Surgeon's Notes on Performance'
a very remarkable book on becoming better.

